# RockGardn 2010 Lady Flak Jacket



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Helooooo, 
So I just noticed that the RockGardn 2010 Lady Flak Jacket is not hot pink and since my 661 body armor really doesn't fit well I'm thinking of trying one of these out.
I'm 5'11, 145 lbs, and a smallish B.
The reason I don't like my 661 jacket is that even my small chest makes the hard plastic chest plate protrude out at a weird angle and the size small jacket that fits my shoulders is too short which makes the lower strap that supposed to strap around the smallest part of your waist ride up around my rib cage instead.
Can anyone comment about the fit of these jackets? I'm specifically interested in the shoulder fit and arm length as my shoulders are bigger than the average woman's. Anyone else with arm muscles rocking this and what size?

THANKS A MILLION!!!!!


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

Many of the chest plate's protrude out unfortunately. I don't wear the Rock Garden anymore because the women's was too short and the mens was too big in the shoulders and moved way too much. I now have the Azonic/O'neil Men's small pressure suit. If my boobs were smaller, I would have gotten the kids. The chest plate still protrudes out a bit, but the shoulders fit perfect and it doesn't move. I really put it through the test this weekend and it did it's job. However the velcrow needs to be replaced on the rib strap.


----------



## JaneB (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the lady flak jacket in a small. I'm 5'7". The length is good for me... but I'd be worried about it at 5'11". The arms are plenty long and the shoulders and elbows are very adjustable. The chest plates stick out weird. But, overall, it fits me far better than any men's armor.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

5'6" 130lb, b/c and wear the ladies pink Med. Mine fits perfect and I have wide shoulders. The women's flak jacket definately "shorter" in the torso than the mens, and like janeb says, I'd be worried at 5'11". Altho I'm happy to see the white this year.


----------



## GunMetalGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm 5'8 and the women's rockgarden stuff didn't fit me right -- same problems you're describing. The men's was too bulky and big. I didn't want to spend so much money, but the Dainese stuff is where it's at -- fits me perfectly. It seems like it weighs less than half of the comparable rockgarden gear, but costs like 2x as much, so definitely a trade-off.


----------



## ilikebeer (May 24, 2004)

Hi, I was just going to start a new thread to look for help, but I saw this one and thought I would derail it (sorry!). 
My girlfriend and I went down to the local shop today to look at body armor for her. She tried on a couple of mens small models (fox and 661), but she said they were uncomfortable on the chest. She is a C cup and about 5'4" tall. It sounds like rockgardn and dianese make womens specific, are there any others?
Thanks


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

ilikebeer said:


> Hi, I was just going to start a new thread to look for help, but I saw this one and thought I would derail it (sorry!).
> My girlfriend and I went down to the local shop today to look at body armor for her. She tried on a couple of mens small models (fox and 661), but she said they were uncomfortable on the chest. She is a C cup and about 5'4" tall. It sounds like rockgardn and dianese make womens specific, are there any others?
> Thanks


I'm 5'4" tall and a C cup and I have been wearing a small Rockgardn flak jacket. It definitely fits better than any of the unisex/men's armor that I tried. Hope that helps.


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

ilikebeer said:


> Hi, I was just going to start a new thread to look for help, but I saw this one and thought I would derail it (sorry!).
> My girlfriend and I went down to the local shop today to look at body armor for her. She tried on a couple of mens small models (fox and 661), but she said they were uncomfortable on the chest. She is a C cup and about 5'4" tall. It sounds like rockgardn and dianese make womens specific, are there any others?
> Thanks


I'm not sure dianese makes a full women's jacket. I bought the mens because it fit well.


----------



## yeti_longstocking (May 22, 2010)

Heh, this is actually the perfect thread for me! I was just up at Trestle park over the weekend and rented one of their rockgardn getups. I'm 5'9 and 145 and a a-b cup, (so we are close in size) and the medium fit me pretty well. Granted it was the first armor that I have tried, so I don't have much to compare it to, but I thought that the fit was pretty nice. It did ride up around the waist a bit, but I think that would be easy to fix if some velcro straps were put on to wrap around your belt or something (I'm crafty and I sew and design stuff, so I think of things like that).  And the way that the elbow pads go on makes the arm length fairly adjustable. Anyway, I had been considering some of the guys gear as well, but after what I am hearing, I may just go for the rockgardn stuff...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I also rock the rockgardn gear. That being said, I am an A-cup on a good day, I do not see the rockgardn top being comfortable for any lady with anything larger than a B-cup.


----------

